# [SOLVED] One core is weak?



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

when I overclock, core 5 of my fx 6100 drops out over 4.5ghz when prime 95 testing. All the other cores seem to work fine. Is this normal when overclocking? Is there anyway to fix this without disabling 5/6 cores? I don't want to add too much vcore but my temps are good (55) max.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: One core is weak?*

Are you experiencing any actual problems or just concerned with the Prime 95 test?
Your CPU is 3.3GHz and there are no exacts when OC'ing. The only sure thing acquired when applying OC is stress, heat, warranties void.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: One core is weak?*

if stress testing is causing a core to fail or overheat then you can do four things to try and fix it. 1. Scale back your overclock. 2. add more vcore 3. Stop overclocking. 4. try redoing your thermal paste/ or adding better cooling.

You will always get a core which is higher than the rest sometimes a lot higher. Take my 2500k for example which I have overclocked to 4.5GHz my idle temps are 17 20 24 18 this is within windows. When I stress test my cores go to 36 37 56 48


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

I am overclocking because this CPU is a piece of junk for gaming. I had it at 4.5 for 9 months or so. I'm trying to go higher for greater frame rates. 
The core doesn't drop out because of temps (I don't think) but prime 95 says 100 warnings and 0 errors. I have given it more vcore and it is still being stubborn. I have just switched up my method from multiplier to fsb so hopefully that will make a difference?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: One core is weak?*

once you get to a certain vcore it wont go any higher or if it does it will burn out.. Also remember that not all CPUs are equal so two identical CPUs could overclock very differently.

Also remember that AMDs dont overclock as easily or as well as intels.

Depending on the test you did in prime the warnings could relate to the ram.

Have you set the ram voltage and timings?
Have you set the pcie frequency to 100?
Are you making sure the ram does not go over its rated speed.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

The ram is at 1760mhz due to fsb overclocking but it is stable at that speed at 4.5 for 25 hours! I even tried dropping the speed to 14xx MHz and it still bsod or core 5 would drop out. I have 1.54 v on the mem ATM and it is rock solid wiht 4.5 ghz on cpu. 
The comment about the intel is why I am never buying amd again. They lost me. I was really tempted to by the 2500k but my friend convinced me with the low price and 6 core amd. Mistake! How can my CPU lose to a 3.3 ghz one in benchmarks? Like c'mon amd.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

[QUOTE="greenbrucelee"

Have you set the ram voltage and timings?
Have you set the pcie frequency to 100?
Are you making sure the ram does not go over its rated speed.[/QUOTE]

Pcie is 100 and all other things are configured like power savings off and such.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: One core is weak?*

Unfortunately intel have had the edge over amd since the core 2 duos came out and it looks like its staying that way.

I have the 2500k and I obviously got a good one (I seem to be lucky that way as my core 2 duo e8400 overclocked really well with good temps) as my temps are very low.

It took me 10 minutes to overclock it from 3.3 to 4.5GHz.

Another question I have is that did you overclock in stages or did you go for a high overclock straight away?

The reason I ask is that with newer intels you can basically go for a good high overclock from the word go without causing damage if you know what you are doing but when I had the e8400 overclocking a bit at a time wa a must from what I know this has always been the case with amds. So overclocking to a high setting straight away will cause damage.

Is your ram 1800MHz? if so I would suggest you go for a lower overclock or get ram no higher than 1600MHz. When buying ram and a cpu its really about getting the parts that have the closest speed with the fsb as possible.

so lets say the fsb of your cpu was 1333 you should get ram that is 1333 - 1600 and no more. Going higher will need you to use extra setting such as xmp profile if your bios has it or using a setting which mimicks the ram running independantly and not in conjunction with the cpu.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: One core is weak?*



greenbrucelee said:


> Another question I have is that did you overclock in stages or did you go for a high overclock straight away?
> 
> 
> Is your ram 1800MHz? if so I would suggest you go for a lower overclock or get ram no higher than 1600MHz. When buying ram and a cpu its really about getting the parts that have the closest speed with the fsb as possible.
> ...


I first did the one in the bios where it auto overclocked me to 3.8 GHz but it wasn't stable. I then when for 4.6 Ghz but it wasn't stable 100% it passed prime 95 but when using it around windows it would bsod. So i changed up the way i overclocked and got it stable at 4.5 pretty much off the bat. I ran at 1.44 ish vcore but i realized that i could probably drop that so after a month i dropped the vcore to 1.375 and now it is stable. (under load it jumps to 1.404v) Never crashed or anything. Now that it is winter i decided i would try for 4.7 or 4.8 but no luck as it takes a tremendous amount of vcore to get there and it still isn't stable. at the rate i was trying i would need 1.5 to get 4.8. i tried messing aound with cpu n/b vcore but i left that at 1.24 which is what it took to get my 4.5 Ghz stable. 

My fsb is 220 mhz and my ram is 1760 mhz 1.54 v. This is very stable. (note. i tried decreasing the memory speed and taking out all but 2 sticks to get to 4.7 /4.8 but still nothing.)

Thanks for all the help so far!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: One core is weak?*

you wont get to 4.7 or 4.8 with that cpu. You wont notice a difference from 4.5 anyway.

When you say passed prime. For how long did you run prime? prime runs contionously until you stop it. I have seen prime pass for 27 hours and fail at 28.

Download ITB intel burn test (I think it works for amds) and run that it is more stressful than prime. Set it to run for 20 passes.

I have been reading about your chips on amd overclocking forums. You should have kept the vcore at 1.4 not drop it if you go for 5GHz your looking at 1.55. 4.5 should be your goal anything after that is dependant on cooling etc.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: One core is weak?*



greenbrucelee said:


> you wont get to 4.7 or 4.8 with that cpu. You wont notice a difference from 4.5 anyway.
> 
> When you say passed prime. For how long did you run prime? prime runs contionously until you stop it. I have seen prime pass for 27 hours and fail at 28.
> 
> ...


I ran prime twice similar settings (one I increased the htt speed to max on my mobo) for a day plus so around 25 hours and it was stable. Here is the thing. I can run ibt at 4.7 and it passes 3 times (I ran it to check the increase in gflops) and it passed thoses. Then it bsod like 10 min later web surfing. When I get home ill run it 20 times standard. 

Also please explain what you mean by about keeping it at 1.4 and not dropping the vcore.

Also my cooler is an h60 but ambient temps are cool at around 62f. Also my NB is really hot and im wondering how I check the temps for that? (I touched it and burned myself) my motherboard says it is only 90f)


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: One core is weak?*

You need to lower the nb voltage if its that hot and get better cooling.

The guys on the amd forum were saying in a thread I was looking at that for anything past 4GHz you should be looking at a vcore of 1.4. You said you have dropped it to 1.3.

Is it the bios that was saying 90f or some stupid software that you got with the mobo? usually they are totally wrong.

download hardware monitor or use the BIOS for temps.

Looks like the NB is why you are getting the problems.

I wont be back tonight as I have work to do. Will be back on in probably 18 hours.

BTW IBT is very demanding and cause systems to crash even after it has stopped this is also a good indicator that something is not stable i.e the NB.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: One core is weak?*



greenbrucelee said:


> You need to lower the nb voltage if its that hot and get better cooling.
> 
> The guys on the amd forum were saying in a thread I was looking at that for anything past 4GHz you should be looking at a vcore of 1.4. You said you have dropped it to 1.3.
> 
> ...


I think my motherboard (m5a99x evo) has the sensor somewhere else as it just says mainboard tempurate (atm it is 28c and cpu is idling at 30 C)

Also what i think is weird is how AMD shows temperatures. My core temps are at 14C when it is idling and they jump to like 24 when i open a webpage or something. But how the heck is my cpu 14C? when my room is like 17-18C? One explanation i found on the web was that the 14C is what youre supposed to add to ambient temp which would make sense but i still would like an experts opinion 

I ran IBT as suggested 20 times on standard then 20 times on high level. Passed. I added another fan to help cool the nb (it blows almost directly on it). 

cores never when above 55 during the testing (hw monitor)

Going back to the VCORE i have it set to 1.375 but when it comes under load it automatically jumps to to 1.404. (LLC is set to extreme) Could this be my problem when i go higher? There are other settings that i set to the max that are similar but i need to check them.

So i just checked them and it is part of DIGI+ VRM section.

In the description to the right side it said that the higher these are set then the greater the frequency. 

CPU Load Line Calibration -- Extreme (maxed)
CPU/NB Load Line Calibration -- Extreme (maxed)
CPU current Capability -- 140% (maxed)
CPU/NB current Capability -- 130% (maxed)
CPU power Phase Control -- Extreme (maxed)
VRM fixed frequency Mode -- 400 (maxed)
CPU power duty control -- T.Probe


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: One core is weak?*

Yes ambient + cpu temp is correct.

The cpu voltage will jump when under load although I would set it at 1.4 so it will jump to nearly 1.5 under load.

I would also set the settings you have as maxed to high especially the LLC.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: One core is weak?*



greenbrucelee said:


> Yes ambient + cpu temp is correct.
> 
> The cpu voltage will jump when under load although I would set it at 1.4 so it will jump to nearly 1.5 under load.
> 
> I would also set the settings you have as maxed to high especially the LLC.


Why do they do that about the temps though?

Set it to 1.4 for 4.5GHz? or 4.7GHz? also should i continue with the multiplier of the fsb to overclock. FSB = 220 and multiplier is at 20.5.

Why only High for LLC and for set it to high for both cpu and cpu/nb?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: One core is weak?*

the cpu temps wont go up too much.

keep it at 4.5 (they were saying 1.4 for 4GHz) if the FSB and multiplier combo is working then keep it that way. Most of the times with AMDs people just use the multiplier and leave the fsb sometimes they dont. With intels these days you dont touch the fsb at all you only need the multiplier and correct voltages.

LLC on extreme could be why your NB is so hot.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

If I change the LLC I need to stress test again correct?


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

So i changed both LLC to high and my voltage plummeted. It is set at 1.375 and idle CPU z was reading 1.35 and load it read 1.333. Bsod after 3 min of prime haha. Any suggestions. There is a ultra high (in between high and extreme) for the CPU LLC that I will try next.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: One core is weak?*

When CPU LLC is set to ultra high it is only .01 v under what i set it. So i set it at 1.4 and it stays almost rock solid at 1.392 and i have seen it once hop to 1.404v. Prime is running now. Will post results.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

I was testing prime last night but windows update restartedy my pc :bang head: restarted the test. Will post results Friday or Saturday.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: One core is weak?*

good luck. Seems ultra high is what you need. There is hardley ever a need for extreme.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: One core is weak?*

So it passed 24+ prime. 

But the settings I had before sort of made more sense in a power saving mindset. It would idle at 1.375 v then when it needed more power it would jump up. Is that not a good option? Like is it better to have it at 1.392 the whole time and if needs to it can jump to 1.404? Also would the more steady voltage allow me to get to my goal of 4.7ghz?

Thanks


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: One core is weak?*

I wouldn't change anything and I would leave it at 4.5 you will not see any difference going to 4.7.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Okay. Maybe right before I upgrade in a few years I'll crank it up and see how high it can go and really play with it. Thanks for your help though, you have been extremely helpful and I love this forum. Thanks. Take Care.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: One core is weak?*

good luck


----------

